# Ramapo Rally August 21 2016



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Here is another favorite ride of mine... Registration is officially open!

Ramapo Rally ? Half the hills are down

Six Different Rides 12 miles, 25 miles, 50 miles, 62 miles, 100 miles and 125 miles


Route Descriptions

12-mile The 12-mile route is a ride on quiet streets without significant climbs. With approximately 450 feet of climbing it is ideal for families with small children, and includes one rest stop with food, hydration and a bike mechanic.

25-mile The 25-miler is a rolling ride that mostly covers quiet neighborhood streets from Mahwah to Franklin Lakes. It has just over 1,000 feet of climbing, one rest stop with food, hydration and a bike mechanic.

50-mile The 50-mile route is being reworked and will bring you through some of the most scenic parts of northern New Jersey. The terrain will be rolling. Stay tuned and visit ramaporally.com for updates.

62-mile A moderately hilly 62-miler has almost 3,100 feet of climbing and among the towns it takes you through are Denville, Kinnelon, Boonton and Montville.

100-mile Our century is a hilly and demanding ride with over 5,100 feet of climbing. It is challenging, and please do not make this ride your first century.

125-mile The Ramapo Rally 125-mile challenge shares the route of the 100-mile ride but adds on a 25-mile loop at the end. This route is very hilly with about 6,500 feet of climbing and should only be attempted by very experienced cyclists.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

ROAD&DIRT said:


> Here is another favorite ride of mine... Registration is officially open!
> 
> Ramapo Rally ? Half the hills are down
> 
> ...


I had considered doing this in the past but always assumed it was super hilly. I looked at the Ridewithgps profile and it does not seem bad at all. One longish climb but not that steep. Its a bit of a drive for me (south jersey) but I may consider it


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

DaveG said:


> I had considered doing this in the past but always assumed it was super hilly. I looked at the Ridewithgps profile and it does not seem bad at all. One longish climb but not that steep. Its a bit of a drive for me (south jersey) but I may consider it


I've done this event several times. Always very well organized.

Where do you see the ridewithgps profiles? I didn't see the routes posted on the Ramapo Rally website.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

AlanE said:


> I've done this event several times. Always very well organized.
> 
> Where do you see the ridewithgps profiles? I didn't see the routes posted on the Ramapo Rally website.


There were some on RideWIthGPS.com that past riders posted, not the organizers. The route may change year to year but I wanted to get a feel for the terrain. Seems somewhat easier that the Lake Nockamixon Century which I've done a bunch of times


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

The ride is very well organized with well mark roads. The 60 mile+ routes do have a few hills to ride up but all in a days of riding... If you don't ride hills then your not challenged as a cyclist


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

The only time I did the Ramapo Rally they changed the route at the last minute. If you're grabbing a GPX file I'd do it the morning of the ride.

This is the original 125-mile route from 2014.

https://1drv.ms/u/s!AvCZ8SZQDc9Srk733xSXWbbSz7uD


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I went ahead and signed up for this as my big August ride. Now I just need something for this month. I'm thinking I will do the Tour De Long Valley at the end of July. Then I will cap off the summer with a ride to Bear in September.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Looking to do the metric tomorrow. Anyone else going?


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Will be riding metric too, enjoy the day


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I copped out and did 50, although I was feeling fresh enough to do the metric, just didn't want to switch routes on my computer and possibly lose miles, lol. Rain rolled through heavily before the start of the race, so it was a wet start. I kept up an A- pace throughout the ride, so I'm pretty proud of myself. The ELEMNT worked flawlessly and the Tarmac is a beast on descents.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Finished out the ride at 65.9 miles.... The rain was threating before the start but blew through before we left. All and all it was great day. My legs did feel the burn the last 7 - 8 miles, but enjoyed all the company as we road with various people throughout the the stages.... 

Hats off to BTCNJ for putting together another get ride!


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

ROAD&DIRT said:


> Hats off to BTCNJ for putting together another get ride!


Fantastic Event run by great people of BTCNJ!


----------

